# "NSIS Error" Help!



## snowflayk (Dec 4, 2005)

After downloading the bittorrent installer I tried to run it and got the "NSIS Error" which said that the file was either incomplete or corrupt. I am not sure if it is my computer or my internet connection because I downloaded a video as well and it did not run properly, it freezes in several places.

I went to this site...

http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Why_do_I_get_NSIS_Error

And I tried all that stuff. I turned off my AVG anti virus, I turned off my NVidia firewall... I did a harddrive check.

I don't know what else to do to fix this problem.

It effects basically all the installers that I download. I effects some other downloads too.

Please help, anyone!


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi. Hope you had tried uninstalling and reinstalling the bit torrent installer. This could be an error that might affect your registry so it is better you call your pc vendor and check with him or the problem might continue to exist. 

This NSIS error is similar to errors that occur on other firewalls when their validity period ends. So remove any occurence of the installer from the hard drive and reinstall afresh.


----------

